# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  پرستاری شهید بهشتی یا تهران ؟؟؟

## _ZAPATA_

*سلام خدمت دوستان تصمیم به ادامه تحصیل در رشته پرستاری گرفتم رتبه ام هم به دانشگاه تهران میخوره هم به دانشگاه شهید بهشتی 
 به نظر شما کدوم دانشگاه از نظر سطح علمی ، امکانات رفاهی و آموزشی ، خوابگاه ، دسترسی به مرکز شهر  بهتره؟؟*

----------


## Prison Break

قطعا دانشگاه تهران توی همه مواردی که گفتید شرایط بهتری داره

----------


## After4Ever

تهران خیلی بهتره

----------


## mehdi.m

قظعا بهشتی.بیشتر اساتید فوق تاپ پرستاری از بهشتی هستند

----------


## HANA999

میشه رتبتونو بگید من داوطلب 96 هستم هدفم پرستاری تهران هست میخوام بدونم چه رتبه ای باید بیارم مرسی

----------


## _ZAPATA_

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط HANA999


میشه رتبتونو بگید من داوطلب 96 هستم هدفم پرستاری تهران هست میخوام بدونم چه رتبه ای باید بیارم مرسی


۶۱۷۳ زیرگروه یک منطقه ۲ 
۶۴۹۵ منطقه ۲ موفق باشید*

----------


## HANA999

خیلیییی ممنون شما هم موفق باشید میشه منابعی که مطالعه کردید هم بگید

----------


## _ZAPATA_

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط HANA999


خیلیییی ممنون شما هم موفق باشید میشه منابعی که مطالعه کردید هم بگید


بهتره از دوستانی که رتبه خوبی دارن در مورد منابع بپرسین

ادبیات موضوعی ، عربی جامع خیلی سبز ، دینی جمع بندی خیلی سبز ، زبان جمع بندی خیلی سبز ، ریاضی و فیزیک نخوندم ، زیست الگو و همایش ، شیمی خط ویژه و مبتکران*

----------


## Afsoon_chashman

شهید بهشتی جاش بهتره :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Mehran.nikbin

پیرا پزشکی فقط شهید بهشتی

----------


## Prison Break

در ضمن از لحاظ دسترسی به مرکز شهر و اینا دانشگاه تهران ، خیابان انقلاب هست و مرکز شهر و به همه جا دسترسی خوبی داره
ولی شهید بهشتی ولنجک هست. یعنی شمال شهر و بالا شهر تهران. جاش بهتر هس چون بالا شهره ولی دسترسیش سخته.

----------


## Ahmad-Rp

تهران که از لحاظ مدرک و سطح رتبه اینا بهتره  :Yahoo (4): 

ولی بهشتی جاش بهتره  :Yahoo (4):  کیف بیشتر میده  :Yahoo (4): 

اهل دلا میفهمن من چی میگم =))

----------


## nurse1997

ب نظرتون با۶۴۰۰منطقه یک و بومی مشهد با درصدای ریاضی۴۶/زیست۳۰/فیزیک۴۲/شیمی۳۰ پرستاری مشهد میارم؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## Mr.Hosein

از لحاظ سطح علمی در یک سطح هستن اما بیمارستان های دانشگاه تهران بهترن...

در ضمن دانشکده ی پرستاری دانشگاه شهید بهشتی ولنجک نیست...اونجا دانشکده ی پزشکیه...دانشکده ی پرستاری و مامایی شهید بهشتی سر نیایش هست...

----------


## _ZAPATA_

*دوستان ممنون از نظراتتون من الان شهید بهشتی رو اولویت دادم 
ولی هنوز یه سوال دارم خوابگاه های کدوم بهتره ؟؟؟ تهران یا بهشتی ؟؟ تعریف خوابگاه های بهشتی رو زیاد شنیدمولی از تهران خبر ندارم به نظرتون کدوم بهتره*

----------


## mehdi.m

> *دوستان ممنون از نظراتتون من الان شهید بهشتی رو اولویت دادم 
> ولی هنوز یه سوال دارم خوابگاه های کدوم بهتره ؟؟؟ تهران یا بهشتی ؟؟ تعریف خوابگاه های بهشتی رو زیاد شنیدمولی از تهران خبر ندارم به نظرتون کدوم بهتره*


چرا بهشتی؟
اکثرا میگن تهران که...

----------


## عاطفه96

ببخشید بچه ها،کسی از دی وی دی های کنکور آسان است،استفاده کرده؟؟؟چجوریه؟؟؟

----------


## roxsana

اصلا سمتشون نرو به هیچ وجه ....

----------


## roxsana

> ببخشید بچه ها،کسی از دی وی دی های کنکور آسان است،استفاده کرده؟؟؟چجوریه؟؟؟


اصلا به سمتشون نرو به هیچ وجه ....

----------


## fatimashg80

> *سلام خدمت دوستان تصمیم به ادامه تحصیل در رشته پرستاری گرفتم رتبه ام هم به دانشگاه تهران میخوره هم به دانشگاه شهید بهشتی 
>  به نظر شما کدوم دانشگاه از نظر سطح علمی ، امکانات رفاهی و آموزشی ، خوابگاه ، دسترسی به مرکز شهر  بهتره؟؟*


دانشگاه بهشتی در پرستاری سطح بالاتری داره و اساتید تاپ تری داره از اکثر دانشجوی های پرستاری تهران بپرسید ناراضین از تدریس ولی شهید بهشتی کاملا تضمینی سطح علمی بالاتری در پرستاری داره

----------


## Bahar1377

> دانشگاه بهشتی در پرستاری سطح بالاتری داره و اساتید تاپ تری داره از اکثر دانشجوی های پرستاری تهران بپرسید ناراضین از تدریس ولی شهید بهشتی کاملا تضمینی سطح علمی بالاتری در پرستاری داره


پرستاری بهشتی میخونی؟

----------


## مَمَّدِشونَم

این تاپیک های فسیل رو بیخیال بشید 
اینا دیگه هیچی ازشون نمونده پس ترندشون نکنید

----------

